# Quel bloqueur de pubs pour navigateur ET applis ?



## Deleted member 1120647 (19 Août 2017)

Salut,

bon, je n'aime pas la pub et je suis en quête permanente de bloqueurs de pub sur mes appareils connectés au net. Sur les navigateurs, c'est assez facile (surtout depuis Firefox Focus) mais sur les applis c'est plus compliqué à trouver !

Jusqu'à présent j'utilisais les Adblock proposés par Jennifer Hernandez qui installe un profil VPN général sur l'appareil mais ça ralenti beaucoup le débit jusqu'à rendre inutilisable des applis comme Allociné ou même Apple Music !

Bref si vous avez des propositions de bloqueurs de pub pour les applis, je suis preneur !

Pour info j'ai un iPhone SE et un iPad Mini 2, les deux sur IOS 10.3.3


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (21 Août 2017)

Personne ?


----------



## Herogei (21 Août 2017)

Sur android je sais qu'il existe une méthode simple, je n'en connais pas malheureusement sur Ipad  
Désolé.


----------



## daffyb (21 Août 2017)

Herogei a dit:


> Sur android je sais qu'il existe une méthode simple


qui est ?


----------



## marenostrum (21 Août 2017)

moi j'utilise iBlocker (ça ne ralenti pas, au moins ça ne se voit pas) mais je navigue très peut avec les portables, j'utilise plutôt le Mac.  donc je ne sais pas te dire sur l'efficacité. mais sur le Mac il laisse passer la pub. les licences lui donne pas assez à manger apparement. uBlock (par contre sur Mac) est vraiment efficace. mais je ne sais pas comment ils trouvent leur compte ces gars qui travaillent derrière lui. je vien de voir qu'il existe aussi pour iOS. donc je peux te le conseiller.


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (21 Août 2017)

Merci pour la réponse mais même question que  daffyb : c'est quoi la méthode sous Android ?

a+


----------



## Herogei (21 Août 2017)

Je sais pas si je peux mettre les liens mais sur les forums frandroid ou phonandroid tu trouves toutes les astuces facilement


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2017)

Juste comme ça, avec un iPhone dans l'App Store, si on tape *ad blocker*, on obtient quoi ? Plusieurs logiciels qu'il suffit de tester pour ne garder que le meilleur.

Il me semble bien que 1Blocker est pas mal, mais pas gratos.


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (21 Août 2017)

@Herogei : je ne vois aucune raison objective qui t'empêche de mettre un lien vers un autre forum !

@Locke : c'est ce que j'ai fait. C'est même comme ça que j'ai trouvé le Adblock proposé par Jennifer Hernandez, mais qui a un gros défaut de ralentissement du débit. Là je suis plutôt à la recherche d'idèes alternatives.

J'ai donc essayé iBlocker ... et effectivement ça laisse passer les pubs sur les applis et donc, ça me convient moyen ...


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2017)

VincentT a dit:


> Là je suis plutôt à la recherche d'idèes alternatives.


Eh bien il faut tester les autres et ce n'est pas ce qui manque, parce que ce qui plait à l'un ne pourra pas plaire à l'autre.


----------



## J83 (25 Août 2017)

J'utilise celle de Jennifer Hernandez avec iOS 11 et aucun problème de débit, j'ai à peu près le même débit avec ou sans. Sinon tu as celle de FutureMind qui est pas mal. Mais il faut l'installer vite, la prochaine mise à jour ne permettra plus de bloquer les pubs dans les applis comme l'a décidé le grand gourou Apple.


----------

